# bladder neck closure, partial urethrectomy, and sp tube placement.



## fortned (Nov 5, 2013)

Could someone help me with this case? I thought of using the 51880-bladder neck closure 
51040-suprapubic catheter and 53899 – unlisted for the urethrectomy. Maybe even use an unlisted for the bladder neck closure with code comparison of 52500. Appreciate anyone's help with this.


----------

